# Open Flame Gas Heater vs. the new blue flame???



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I have two/two burner wall natural gas heaters for back-up. They are open flame. They are had to find and need to replace one. Now, the heaters look like the flame is behind glass "blue". I know my terminology isn't correct so please excuse the description. Does anyone have the "blue" flame and how does it work for you? thanks...Janet


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

very well, the pilot/o2sensor/pilotsensor has to be cleaned in our enviroment (old dusty house with a cat) about every other year. i purchased the fan option,,,which was a wast of money, the natural draft of air works fine


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The blue flame heater here works fine. The infrared heaters may work better depending on your situation.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a catalytic wall heater. It has a standing pilot light, it doesn't require any electricity, it does not have a chimney of any type. If I use it for my only heat after a couple of days the windows will get condensation on them. It will keep my 1000 sq foot house nice and warm.

Here it is turned off









Here it is running. The small blue flame is the pilot light.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Studhauler....that is what I have. And I do clean mine atleast twice a season. This one is just worn out. Thought I'd try the blue flame this time. Thanks for the replies I think they warm the same amount of sq. footage.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a Pro-Comm 30,000 btu dual fuel (I use propane)blue flame heater in my living room. I installed this one about two months ago. The first one quit working after a few months (last spring), it was replaced under warranty. I use it to supplement my wood stove, it is about 50:50. So far I am very pleased with the system. I have had no noticeable condensation or air quality problems, but my drafty old house is continually refreshing the air supply. For an unknown reason, two weeks ago, the pilot went out two nights in a row. I was able to light it both times, but that does give me cause for concern. 

The heat does not travel well outside the room that the heater is in, In my case that is a benefit, but for some it would be a deficiency.

All in all I think that this is a good supplemental system.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

CurtisWilliams....thanks for reply. I have a Pro-Comm 30,000btu sitting in a box and can't decide to replace it with the "open flame" like the one Studhauler has (pics) It also has a blower on it. My question to you...it has a setting of 1 to 5. When you put it on 1, do all the five so-called areas ignite very low and as the dial is turned up, the flames (all 5) get higher? Hope that makes sense....Janet


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I had a similar one in my last house and it had 1 - 3 settings and would light one panel on 1, 3 panels on 2 and all five on 3. In other words, each panel ran on one speed: high, and the amount of heat it produced depending on how many panels were fired up.


----------

